# Will my NZ TV's Work in the UK?



## nigel_b (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi All,

I'll have 2 fairly new LCD tv's I want to bring to the UK from NZ - Does anyone know if they will work?

Cheers,

Nigel


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

nigel_b said:


> I'll have 2 fairly new LCD tv's I want to bring to the UK from NZ - Does anyone know if they will work?


There shouldn't be any problem with pictures (such as connecting them to a DVD player), but the only question is whether it can handle digital terrestrial broadcast called Freeview (nothing to do with Freeview NZ). They are on similar technical specifications, DVB-T, but there are subtle differences which can cause trouble. But you can easily attach a Freeview set-top box (costs from under £20) if it doesn't work.


----------



## nigel_b (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks Joppa.



Joppa said:


> There shouldn't be any problem with pictures (such as connecting them to a DVD player), but the only question is whether it can handle digital terrestrial broadcast called Freeview (nothing to do with Freeview NZ). They are on similar technical specifications, DVB-T, but there are subtle differences which can cause trouble. But you can easily attach a Freeview set-top box (costs from under £20) if it doesn't work.


----------



## mahisasuran (Jan 27, 2010)

Dont forget the power plug. UK uses the big chunky type - you may need an adaptor.


----------

